# M3 blanks for kitless



## darrin1200 (May 30, 2012)

Has anyone tried using M3 blanks to make kitless pens or to manufacture pen components such as nibs and finals. I understand that they are very hard and I am wondering how they would hold up.


----------



## watch_art (May 30, 2012)

I don't think they will thread - but I don't see why you couldn't make acrylic inserts, or even brass inserts on a metal lathe, and glue it all together.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 30, 2012)

if you go to the gallery on their site, they have a full kitless pen with threads. they say it is no issue at all.


----------



## timcbs (May 30, 2012)

Hi All, I made one awhile back and had no problem, you can check it out on eBay Item number: 200510637677

If you have any questions just email me at timcbs@yahoo.com

Thanks Tim Hill


----------



## watch_art (May 31, 2012)

Tim - that is AWESOME.  Holy COW!  I've gotta try that stuff.


----------



## darrin1200 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the quick replies. I have been debating what to do with a Damascus blank I have.




watch_art said:


> I don't think they will thread - but I don't see why you couldn't make acrylic inserts, or even brass inserts on a metal lathe, and glue it all together.



A metal lathe is the next buy on my list, hopefully later this summer.



Russianwolf said:


> if you go to the gallery on their site, they have a full kitless pen with threads. they say it is no issue at all.



Thanks Mike. I suppose I should have gone there first.



timcbs said:


> Hi All, I made one awhile back and had no problem, you can check it out on eBay Item number: 200510637677



That's a good looking pen Tim. It looks like the one on the M3 site.


----------



## Robert111 (May 31, 2012)

darrin1200 said:


> Has anyone tried using M3 blanks to make kitless pens or to manufacture pen components such as nibs and finals. I understand that they are very hard and I am wondering how they would hold up.



I just tried this two weeks ago. The bottom finial is threaded. I thought the M3 stuff turned pretty much like aluminite--very soft material. I understand the lava-based M3 is a different story.


----------



## watch_art (May 31, 2012)

Turns like alumilite huh?  Reeaaly?  Hmmm....


----------



## timcbs (May 31, 2012)

It is the same one that is on the M3 site, I did not know they put it up on there site. kinda of cool....


----------



## qballizhere (Jun 1, 2012)

I have turned a few m3 blanks and they are like butter))) I don't see why it wouldn't work. All ribbons and powder.


----------



## apple320 (Jun 3, 2012)

*My M3 pen*

Here is a pen I made out of this material













Just make sure you get a new set of buffing wheels because it is metal not plastic.

Chris


----------



## toddlajoie (Jun 3, 2012)

Robert111 said:


> darrin1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone tried using M3 blanks to make kitless pens or to manufacture pen components such as nibs and finals. I understand that they are very hard and I am wondering how they would hold up.
> ...



I'm not up on all the M3 Available, but that pen looks like it is the Amedio Blue acrylic from Exotics, which is a standard acrylic (not sure exactly which one...)





[link]http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=9413&category_id=32&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=60[/link]


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 4, 2012)

darrin1200 said:


> Has anyone tried using M3 blanks to make kitless pens or to manufacture pen components such as nibs and finals. I *understand that they are very hard *and I am wondering how they would hold up.


Unless they changed their formula in the past few years, the material isn't hard, it's soft and when turned off, it turns to powder.

I only made two pens from the material and unlike many here, I field test my pens to make sure they will stand the test of time rather than letting a customer find out that after a month of daily use (screwing the cap on and off several times a day) the threads start wearing down.

Since we're just sharing experiences and opinions, mine is that I wouldn't make a pen with this material if there was threading involved.


----------



## Robert111 (Jun 5, 2012)

toddlajoie said:


> Robert111 said:
> 
> 
> > darrin1200 said:
> ...



Yes, sure it's Amedeo, but the center band and finials are silver M3.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 5, 2012)

I got a few "interesting" PM's after I posted my negative (but factual) comment above... _"Unless they changed their formula in the past few years, the material  isn't hard, it's soft and when turned off, it turns to powder."_

So, instead of asking anyone to take my word on something, I invite those disbelievers to have a look at the following thread which was posted 4 1/2 years ago and scroll down to post #11 then scroll down to photos 7 and 8 to see the powder I mentioned.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/powder-metal-pen-blanks-1201/ 

I didn't say I didn't like this material, I just said I wouldn't thread it, and cutting threads in a finial where it might be unscrewed once a year at best is not like threading a cap where it will be screwed on and off at least a dozen times a day.

We post in these threads to give the best honest opinions based on our experiences even if those experiences don't produce what everyone wants to hear.


----------



## Robert111 (Jun 5, 2012)

I want to point out that all M3 is not the same. The lava blanks are very hard. Check out the reports by users on PSI:

M3 Volcanic Ash Black Lava Pen Blanks at Penn State Industries


----------

